# Any East End Long Island electricians



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta question , Does East Hampton still require the pin connectors(macadapters) on AL mains entering the home?


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not any that I've ever done. When you say East Hampton, is that Town or Village? Either way, we always use a private inspector outside of Southampton Town.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> Not any that I've ever done. When you say East Hampton, is that Town or Village? Either way, we always use a private inspector outside of Southampton Town.


Town, they have their own inspector like Southampton.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Gotta question , Does East Hampton still require the pin connectors(macadapters) on AL mains entering the home?


 
Whats the reasoning behind requiring them?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Whats the reasoning behind requiring them?


they just don't like aluminum terminations on mechanical lugs, the last major job I did out there in the 90's required macadapters on the sweetbrair where it terminated on the mains and N lug of the panel. The inspector specifically checked for them. I have a 400 upgrade pout there coming up.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know. I've done new houses all over EH, and we always use a private inspection agency. Either way, it's aluminum straight into the panels.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> they just don't like aluminum terminations on mechanical lugs


 
That's just goofy.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> I don't know. I've done new houses all over EH, and we always use a private inspection agency. Either way, it's aluminum straight into the panels.


Things might changed since zen, I'll find out when I pull the permit.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

BTW, there a ban on smurftube anywhere east of the canal, lol


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> BTW, there a ban on smurftube anywhere east of the canal, lol


:laughing:The only guy I'd watch out for when running that is Larry Fiorello.


----------

